# opinion on my repair support



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I have had a little problem with a customer, and thought I would post my email to him and get your opinion on how I dealt with this person.

here is my reply to him:





Rational conversation Phil. Ok let me make it very clear to you.

His analogy: if I took my car to a shop and they replaced the radiator 3 times for overheating and then found out the thermostat was the cause but the radiators were ruined, that's not my fault!

Good analogy, but you are assuming I have the ability to fully troubleshoot the unit WHICH NO ONE HAS THE ABILITY TO DO, NOT EVEN ALPINE! do you really think that if I had a method to test the lasers before they were installed, that I would choose not to test them. As it stands, I sometimes have to wait months before I use a laser, do you think my vendor, or any vendor is going to replace a component after that long? I would gladly test every component when I receive from them, but the method I must employ simply is not feasible Phil, so in essence I am at the mercy and integrity of my vendors in CHINA, just gives me a warm and fuzzy.

His Reply: your telling me that 4 lasers were damaged in repair before the cause of failure was found and that failure caused the lasers to fail?

When I received your unit, it had a defective laser (I now know it was due to IC 1001 (CXA1081Q) that was causing the laser to die, my guess is that it was driving the laser to hard and with too much current via Q1001 (2SB1188, but there is really no definitive way to test my theory) That is one laser I had to replace the original.

You sent me a laser, after I had replaced the defective laser with a part I bought. I used your laser in a second unit I was working on, and it died after three days run time. So we were SQUARE on lasers until your part died. I am going to return that part to you so you can get your money back on it.

You got the unit and played it for X amount of time and it developed load issues, (which was due to the stripped screw on the front left mounting leg for the transport, of which I have no idea happened) and had an occasional skip, and would not play some cd's. I told you to send it back to me and I would take care of it.

I got the unit back and noted it was skipping at times, so I played the unit for an extended time and the laser died. That was laser 1 for the unit. I did not at the time count the first laser as my investment, as you sent me a replacement part. But your part died in a second unit and I had to replace it.

I replaced the laser and checked out the unit, it looked good, so again I put the unit into burn, and the laser died. That was laser 2, I thought I had a defective laser, as I have had two failures of my stock, which did not make me to happy about my vendor, so I replaced the laser with a new part. That was laser 3, the unit played for a time and began to have problems, and stopped working. The unit was hot from burn-in and I let it cool down over night, and I was now sure there was in fact other problems with the unit. I troubleshot the unit to the circuit board, and with my test unit, determined the circuit board was making the laser fail. You see Phil, there is NO WAY other than playing the unit to troubleshoot a bad board. I don't have the alpine test bed, and neither do they at this point. I looked at the schematic, and determined it was either the RF Amp Ic CXA1091Q or the Servo Signal processor IC1702 CXA1082BQ that was causing the failure. 

I replaced IC 1702 and that did not fix the problem, I did not think that would be the problem, but had to check it out and replace the part. I then replaced IC1001 the RF AMP, and that appeared to fix the problem. I used my test unit to then verify all of the bad lasers, and to test your circuit board after the laser was replaced in your transport. The Ic replacement appeared to fix the problem, so I ran you board on my cd mech, with its laser to do the final test, and it worked. 

I installed the Ic's and the new laser and now the unit works just fine. 
So in recap:
I installed four lasers in your unit, the forth laser is good and working. So it took two lasers to determine if there was really a problem, or just junk lasers. The failure of the third laser made it clear there was a problem, and that laser was used to troubleshoot the real problem with the unit.
You sent me a laser as a replacement for your unit, but it did not get to me in a timely manner, so I used one of my lasers in your unit. I used your laser in a second customer unit I was working on, and it died.

So, I have 4 lasers invested in your unit. And as I said your bad laser will be shipped back to you. The unit it died in, after my replacement, has now been playing for over a week with no problems, so I am positive your laser was defective. How much is that total? Let's see 4 X 70.00 as you mentioned for a laser is $280.00 USD How much did I charge you for the restoration? 

His Reply: I hope one day you can look back and see the bigger picture here!

Let's be very clear on this Phil, I told you about EBay cd players especially the 7909 units. Why do you think these units are on EBay to begin with Phil? I will tell you WHY, just like I mentioned to you when you first called me. 

The 7909 units on EBay, are there because no one else can FIX them Phil, I told you the EBay units were the worst of the bunch, they are for the most part FUBAR. The units are put together from a number of units that have failed and could not be fixed, and to even get them working again I have to spend so much time, effort and components to get back in order. I have had to make custom laser flex boards, source connectors that NO ONE else could find, not even the Alpine guys. Tell you what, want an alpine guys number his name is Rod, his phone number is (555) 555-5555 ( I took his number off this post) Give him a call and ask him about what you seem to feel is a reasonable warranty for me to give you. 

You see Phil, I buy alpine 7909 units and restore them, and I test them, if they are like I mentioned to you, missing parts or are damaged, I DON'T buy them! I fully test them after my purchase and restore them, they never get to a customer if they fail.

You on the other hand bought a unit, that was missing parts, off of EBay, and wanted me to restore the unit. You rushed me along with my work and testing, and expect that if any future failure occurs that I am responsible for that. Why, because I restored the unit, regardless of the fact that the unit had a hardcore failure of a component that had NOTHING to do with the restoration of the unit to operation. No this component, basically failed 4-5 days after the unit was put into operation, and has NOTHING to do with the work that was performed. Gee I really wonder why this unit was on EBay, we all know every 7909 on EBay is excellent in good order don't we.

Additionally, I built a fader control knob, that I can assure you NO ONE else would have the resources, or ability, to perform or complete, that was free of charge Phil, I also gave you a powder coated cover free of charge Phil, that is not required for the restoration. There is also the sled motor issue that was a free repair as well Phil. 

Was there a defect in workmanship or components I installed in your unit, NO, but there was an additional electronic failure with the unit that was not apparent until after a number of days of play. 

No you thought $1000.00 for a pullout and $1200.00 for a J model was too expensive. So you thought buying one on Ebay for more then you wanted, and then have me fix the unit for you would be cheaper, but it was not. You have just as much invested in your unit, and all you ended up doing was put me in a position with little control of the outcome to begin with. Turns out the unit was a mess, and to get it up to par, has taken me a great deal of time and money on my part to complete and you seem to feel I am giving you a bad deal. Well I'm sorry you feel that way Phil.

The BIG PICTURE is this Phil :

I do these units for two reasons, one being the primary reason to begin work in the first place, TO MAKE MONEY Phil. Not to diminish the quality of the product to my customers, but if it were not for the money I make on the units, I would not waste my time. I don't work for free just for my own edification Phil, money is the bottom line, but I don't compromise on the quality of the product. 
I have lived up to my obligations on your unit. You have now gotten your warranty on this unit, do you seem to feel it is my responsibility to warranty every component no matter what? What happens if the display goes out, am I to warranty that component as well, because I "restored" the unit? What if another motor goes bad, is that my responsibility also? Hey I know, what if a capacitor goes bad, am I to replace any component in the unit simply because I worked on it and "Restored" the unit? Where does my warranty end, where does, it end. 

So in a nut shell, this was a bad deal for me, I have made very little on this unit, and if the hours were calculated I'm sure it would be a good solid $5.00 dollars an hour. You on the other hand have gotten exactly what you wanted, a 7909 that works. I will get your unit back to you and the dead laser you sent me. I have agreed to not charge you for my labor, or for my parts, and send you the defective laser you sent me so you can get your money back on that part, and you feel I have done you wrong by not wanting to invest any more of my time or resources in your unit. 

Sorry you seem to feel I am bring unreasonable.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

This sounds like every upset customer I've had while working at various retail jobs. The problem always starts with the vender not setting the right expectations. Sometimes it was repairing a bicycle and we didn't tell the customer the parts were outdated and hard to find, so it took a while. Or the problem turned out to be something other than what the sales person thought it was (because they didn't have the insight that the mechanic did) and it cost more money than originally suggested.

I've learned to never make concrete promises on anything, and make sure the customer understands what a "typical" service looks like, how much it costs, and how long it will take. If there is even a tiny chance that the job might not be straight forward I make it super clear that it might take longer, cost more, or might not be possible if we can't find the right parts.

If there is a good chance the job could lead to a disaster like what you're describing above, then I kindly tell them I'm not confident I can do the work with the level of excellence that I would like to provide. It's hard to see those horror jobs coming though.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I let the guy know that the costs were not set in stone. I make it very clear that I charge X amount for the restoration of the unit, and if there happens to be an electronic repair/troubleshooting issue with the unit, it could be more. That is why he sent me his laser to replace the defective one in the unit. I called him about that, so he knew there were possible added costs.Frankly, I usually don't charge more for a repair, but when the costs of the components get excessive like this one, then I do charge. 
Looking back at the issue, I can't figure out any other way to effect the repairs any cheaper then I did. This was a very difficult fix for any unit, and frankly I am still not sure how the laser was taken out, but I do know it was the RF amplifier Ic that was killing the lasers. This was the first failure of its kind and I had no way of determining what the problem was before it killed the lasers. 
I have had one other guy like this customer, and both times it has been a situation of an EBay buy on a 7909, the guy wants the work done as cheap as possible, and just do the minimum, yada yada yada. 
I am upset more that the guy thinks I should warranty anything in the radio simply because I worked on the unit, and said I would warranty the unit. As I mentioned, in most cases the warranty covers the labor, and not parts. 
So heck with it, sometimes you just can't win, and I don't need customers that complain about a repair warranty.
I do my very best to make my units work perfectly, my rework rate is about 2% and the return problems are minor. most cases the problem is created by the customer, but I still do the work to get the unit repaired.
This return was a little hinkey anyway, screws that should have been in one spot were not in that location after I received the unit back, a solder joint from the tuner case to the chassis was broken. I did not make mention of the moved screws, as it really was not that important to me, but it really seemed as though the unit was messed with, but who knows.
anyway, that's just the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I guess this is how the lawyer culture was born.  If you have to get more and more specific about every possible way a repair can play out with all the details up front so there is no misunderstanding, then pretty soon it will get so wordy that nobody will read the terms of your repair agreement just like nobody reads the terms of service for installing software these days.

People suck.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

So the guy comes back to me after I sent him the email explaining the situation. 
Here is what he said:

I think you misunderstood what I said ,as to the warranty, however . I went ahead and sent the 65 dollars you asked for on the further repair. let me know when you ship my unit back and forward the tracking information and we will conclude business.

Sounds like he is back peddling now. 

Here is my reply:

Hi Philip, as I said before, I am not going to charge you and will return your unit to you. I will ensure you have the laser you sent as well. The radio has been playing on my bench for two days now, I think it will be good. I don't want your money and will return it to you. As I said you got what you wanted a working radio.
Frankly, you have offended me Phil, you are either implying I am inept to effectively troubleshoot electronics, or I am trying to take advantage of you and charge you too much for the work I have performed for you. 
Your unit was a dog, and I made it good. The previous owner, as I said got rid of the unit because it was too expensive to repair, and or he could not do the work to repair it. Bottom line is that had it not been for me it still would not be working at all.

I don't blow my own horn Phil, but let me tell you something. I am one of the best electronic engineers and technicians you have ever found. I have worked hard for 30 years in my profession. I am military trained in electronics. I have worked at Top Gun (Miramar) in the Navy for the Avionics Intermediate Maintenance level Department on the base my first tour of duty. The Navy doesn't just let any swinging dick go and work on electronics at AIMD. I am one of the 3% of electronics technicians that have worked a percentage of their lives maintaining equipment that when things go bad people start dying. I take pride in my work and my ability to effectively repair electronics. The failure of your unit is not common at all, and had I had the opportunity to test each part individually I would have found the fault without the sacrifice of expensive components in the process, but that was just not a possibility. There o magical test fixture out there, so I worked with what I had to fault find the problem. You are upset, let me tell you it pisses me off to no end to have used a number of parts to identify and verify a defective component, you have no idea. I can count on one hand the number if pieces that have, I felt, got the best of me. I don't care for that too much, electronics works one way, my way, and when a piece of gear like your unit screws with me I get pissed off about it. 

This is not about the gear, it is about the money for you, Well Phil, as I said I don't want your money. I don't do these repairs so I can become wealthy, I do it for the gear, and the people who appreciate the gear, or in this case the radio. I just spent almost three full working days trying to source a capacitor for a sound stream amp with NO luck at all, there simply is not a component for sale anywhere in the world that is a direct drop in replacement for the component. Do you think I am going to charge my customer for my time and effort on this part? NO, I just want the frickin part! So I came up with an alternate part that with some engineering will work. I spent 65.00 dollars on capacitors to fix a 100-125 dollar repair, boy I'm making some bank on that one.

So don't try to get on my case or bad mouth me about how I did you wrong and tried to take advantage of you on your radio, it's just ********.

I will let you know when I send you out your radio.

He sent me 65.00 paypal, I returned his money. 
I was finishing up his unit again, and had previously noticed the Bass slider would go all the way down, which is a first for me, and had to take the front face off to see what was wrong. The slider was broken. Then I removed the fader knob, the custom one I built, and it would not let the light get to the volume knob to light the volume knob part, and people with 7909 units know what I am talking about. I did not have clear round stock to build the fader knob, so I took parts from a 7292 alpine. So when I pulled the knob off, I found the guy drilled the knob in three places trying to get the light to show on the volume control knob. 
Then the solder joint on the rear of the unit was broken, and the two 2.6 X 6mm screws I used on the QRB connector ended up on the bale handle bracket, Gee I wonder how that happened. 
I did not bother to say anything to the guy about it, what's the point, as if I am so senile and inept at what I do that I forget how I did a radio less then a month ago. So infuriating.
I just want to be done with this guy, I really hate being lied to by customers.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Youch. I think you handled it well. This guy was just a customer from hell. It happens. Might have to start turning down jobs if your gut feeling says it's going to turn into a nightmare. As the owner of a local marina told me one time..."you'll find a lot of junk on the internet that's being sold because they're tired of messing with it".


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Youch. I think you handled it well. This guy was just a customer from hell. It happens. Might have to start turning down jobs if your gut feeling says it's going to turn into a nightmare. As the owner of a local marina told me one time..."you'll find a lot of junk on the internet that's being sold because they're tired of messing with it".


i agree with this. if you get any sort of bad vibe about someone, sometimes the job just isnt worth it


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

I think you may have something there. I have had two customers that for whatever reason gave me the feeling that they were going to be a pain. I think the key is that when they don't want to listen to my recommendations to much and want me to do specific work, and they will take care of the rest is a red flag at this point. 
I just don't understand some times, it seems to me that if a person wants X that they should be willing to do what it takes to get X so how you get there really doesn't matter, at least to me it doesn't within reason. 
Realistically, this unit I did the work on, I bid on ebay. After having bought three units on ebay, and seeing the condition of each unit, I was not willing to spend more then 250.00 and 300.00 if the unit cosmetically looks excellent. 
So I let his unit go, he bought it for 450.00 according to him. I cold check the final cost, but why. 
The thing that really got me was he is the customer that just keeps giving. 
So His unit laser was toast for the reason already explained. He offered to send me a laser, I agreed. I decided to use one of my lasers because I needed to get his unit completed, and use his laser on another piece of gear after it came in, a wash right, one for one. 
I used his laser in a second piece of gear. I burned the unit in for 3 days, and the owner wanted to get his unit back, I told him if he really wanted it I would send it to him, but I would prefer to complete the burn-in testing. 

NOTE: you see I have tested a number of units for about three days give or take a few hours, and every time a laser has gone bad it has taken me about three days continuous burn-in time to make it fail. Unless it was a pieces of junk, and they just fail quickly, but for the parts I buy a bad part will fail about the three day mark.

So I sent him the unit back, with the laser from this customer installed. Charlie gets his unit, and his car was one of the alpine, sound stream sponsored cars for Audio, and his guys install the radio, and guess what, it doesn't work. So he sent it back to me at my request, after I apologized numerous time to him, I get the unit back, and I could not believe it, THE LASER WAS DEAD!
So the laser from this guy also screwed me up with a second customer. 
I tried to respond to the last mail from him, after I sent him his tracking number, but every time I start to write an email to him I just get so irritated I can finish the mail to him. 
Here is his last mail to me: 

Jeff, it was not my intention to offend you and don't feel anything I said should have. Had I thought you were not qualified , I would not have sent the unit in the first place. my point of the radiator comments were just to show why I didn't feel I was responsible for he cost of the lasers damaged in performing the repairs. I don't know why you would automatically assume I would have derogatory things to say about you or the repair! So let me lay it out... I think you did a great job on the 7909 . it's not about he money to me , I have plenty! I want a great working radio and sought out the correct person for the job! I really thought we could do future business as I was interested in the alpine amp we spoke of. you were the one that said we were done, so I just took it for what it was. So, thank you again for he hard work and time you put in the unit. If you do decide you would like payment let me know and I will resend. I don't have to problem paying for work, I don't expect free repairs on my equipment. 

I think I figured it out, why it irritates me so much, its that passive aggressive playing the victim that is just infuriating. 
I think it goes back to my mother LOL, LOL, it is exactly how she behaves when she figures out she really pissed me off with her comments, oh what did I do to make you so mad Jeff, if I did anything I am not aware of, I apologize for what ever it was, knowing full well what they said and did. SO INFURIATING!
As if I give a crap about making any money working on his amp, YEA RIGHT!

You know most people are very appreciative, of the work I do. I don't think most people, unless they do the kind of work I do, really understand just how much time and effort goes into what I do for all of my repairs. I knew, I was doing custom work when after speaking to a few Alpine guys that did repairs, and they were asking me about cap part numbers and where did I source my parts that I was unique in this field. Some people understand somewhat, but there is so much time and energy, and money invested on my part to do a top shelf repair/restoration. 
These sound stream amps for example. I could not find the power supply caps period. Nichicon does not make it anymore, and does not have a replacement. I looked for three days on the internet, contacted all of my sources in China, and Japan, looked at Mouser, digikey, EBay, googled the specifications in that search. THERE IS NOT ONE PART TO BE FOUND! I just could not believe it. I came up wit a NEW part from Mouser FINALLY, but took many hours of research to get a part that was good enough and would fit.
So that is about the size of it. 

anyway


----------



## trenion (Feb 23, 2017)

I believe that repair shops should be open to their customers. They have the right to know the exacts things that will be done to their cars to prevent confusion.


----------



## JDMM5 (Apr 28, 2017)

I can relate to you, Jeff. I worked on TV's and VCR's in the early nineties as one of my first after high-school jobs. Electronics was a childhood endeavor and so it carried over into adulthood.

Sure enough about 5-10% of repairs in the shop that I worked at dealt with similar circumstances. A few of those percent were actually trying to beat you out of something (the worst) and the remainder just had no idea of the things you mentioned earlier. Unless you have done it, you really can't possibly understand the behind the scenes nightmares that occur with simultaneous failing parts and customers who assume you are not being completely up front with them. 

Dealing with the public on a service basis takes a unique blend of integrity, patience, and restraint. Unfortunately it also costs considerable time that, on occasion, only you know the intricate details about, and are unappreciated.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

"I believe that repair shops should be open to their customers. They have the right to know the exacts things that will be done to their cars to prevent confusion."
Really, well if the customer knew how to do the work to begin with, and knew all of the technical details of how to complete a repair then why not do it themselves. 
You assume that when I go into what was completed on a unit, and why that people understand that, well you are incorrect. Electronics can be very technical at times, and trying to explain to a customer that knows nothing about the electronics that makes their equipment work is like putting a monkey in front of a canvas gibing him paint and brushes and expecting him to paint a master piece. That is hoe ignorant some people are when it comes to electronics. 
Believe me I wish people were like they were back in the late 40's and 50''s the most innovative time in my country, people did everything for themselves, now we have a bunch of people who prefer to have everyone do everything for them while they play on face book. 
I just received this mail this morning, the names have been changed to protect the innocent LOL.

"No problem, I'll let you know when a unit is on the way to you. 

Is there an option to replace only the capacitors and not do any alignment of the mech, transport etc, tracking balance, tracking gain - or do you think that it's still mandatory.

I am buying a wire harness for the unit separately as it doesn't have one, I will get that one sent to you so you can inspect it and use it to test the unit too, they always are missing the harnesses so getting harder to find.

Hi, I do not require the wire harness to do my work, so just keep the harness so I don't have to keep track of it. 

I had a customer send me a unit from Australia with the harness and I forgot to send it back with the radio, and that ended up costing me 65.00 USD to send the harness back to him. 
Regarding the radio repair, that same customer that I forgot to send the harness back with the radio also wanted me to do just the minimum to get the radio working. I recommended to do the full recap and restoration, he declined. The customer got the unit back and it failed again, as I did not do a complete recap of the unit. 
The unit was sent back to me, and I offered to pay the shipping back and he paid the shipping to me. Long story short, this unit ended up costing me money to work on when all is said and done.

I do these units for my customers because they can appreciate the quality of the 7909, and plan on keeping the unit for a long time, I am not in the business of doing all of this work for nothing. I do the work to make money, and if I get to a point that I do not make money for my time, efforts, and investment then I will no longer restore these radios. 

You are paying me to deal with all the headaches of restoring the unit, sourcing the components, installing the components, testing the unit, aligning the unit, cleaning the unit, so that when you get your radio back it is as close to a new you will ever get. So if you feel that I charge to much for my service, then it would be best for you to find another person to restore and service your unit. 

To answer your question, I will not do an incomplete job on your unit to get you a better price for the repair. The unit will be reworked and it will cost $400.00 USD plus the shipping. Additionally, if the unit requires a laser it will cost you an additional $100.00 USD. Lasers for the unit are now obsolete, and the parts that are still left are sold at a premium.

I understand that people want a deal on getting work completed, I do as well, but when I say I require this, it really is not up for discussion. The work I do is specialized, not in the sense that it is the only thing I know how to do like most people who use that term, but specialized in that I have some of the only information on the gear, and that came through hard work and research, knowledge of electronics, that I have made a living doing, for 30 years, formal training, and practical application of my skills, in soldering, sourcing components, installing components, not to mention that one piece of gear that just does not want to work right, and then there is the mechanical end of the projects.

Only a service person fully understands what is involved in electronic repair. Customers for the most part don't know what a resistor is or a capacitor let alone DSP or ASIC chip, so trying to explain to someone who could care less is a waste of time.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Jazzi said:


> People suck.


 Amen to that!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Customers who think that they do know what part is the best much worse. I don`t want to explain why not every highly praised on internet forum opamp will work the best in their unit. Popularisation of science is job by itself and required talent and patience.And I`m running out of latter.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I own a few small businesses, so I feel you and I feel this situation. Here are my thoughts on a few things I noticed in the exchange that are, in my opinion, not optimal:

1. If I were you, I would NOT work on any equipment, nor work with any customer who insisted on providing YOU parts. Installing, or working with parts supplied by customers seems to take the control out of "Quality Control" for you. IF they do not like it, simply explain why: Because you care about the work, the outcome and your reputation and integrity. You supply any and all parts. If said parts are not able to be found/sourced, the all bets/warranty/guarentees are off. But I think if you DO allow a customer to supply the parts, what you are getting instead is what I call a "D" customer. The saying goes..."I would rather have one "A" customer than 10 "D" customers. "D" customers are always looking for a short cut, discount or they know more than you do ....and......they are NEVER satisfied. The really bad part is that if you do agree to THEIR terms and you achieve a successful outcome, then you have ENABLED such customer to think that they know more than you do, or know the short cuts or worse, know you are over charging because THEY found the solution not you. You can bet your bottom dollar that if you fail ....EVERYONE hears about it and if you succeed then EVERYONE hears about it, but not in the good way ("this guy over charges and I had to tell him what to do ). Moral of the story is to respect YOURSELF more by turning these people down.

2. As you can see, I am long winded and wordy too. Your responses are very long and articulated and I, for one, REALLY appreciate that detail. Obviously if you were lying you would not go that far into detail and likely not have the knowledge to do so (because you did not perform all the work you described....remember ...you are LYING!  ) But in the end, I think being long in your correspondence with him actually hurts you more. It opens you up for more scrutiny and analysis and most irritable customers LOVE a nice juicy piece of info to over analyze. Plus, if anything gets into legal hands, it is a field day.

3. The final part is one you will not want to hear. I think your dealings with him got out of hand. For one, you applied sarcasm in many of your responses. I do not think that is good, no matter how much we all agree with your internal thoughts. I know I do. Your final response where you went off on the guy is not good at all. As a professional, business owner and obviously talented craftsman of your trade, you should ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS take the high road and be the better, more calm and rational party. IF the guy stormed into your facility and got in your face....that is obviously an entirely different story, but that is not the case here. So in the future, I recommend you either take 10 deep breaths before you reply or better yet, truly sleep on it. Knee jerk reactions rarely pay off. In fact, I recommend that in sever cases like this that you run a response by someone (us, your friends or family?) and get a second opinion before sending. 

In the court of public opinion, the sympathy will always lie with the customer. That is just how it is.... 

I think you reaching out to others, such as this forum, is a good way to learn from the situation. I hope you understand I am just offering constructive criticism and nothing more. Cheers to you. I know I appreciate people who do the work you do. I just had a DSP repaired and I was glad to find the guy who had the skills to do it. Our exchange was simple, to the point and so was the repair and the invoice. All done.

Good luck with it Jeff.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL you are correct, but as the single source person doing this work I am ALWAYS RIGHT LOL. 
Thanks for the comment.


----------

